# Ski Noob in NYC. Any advice?



## brooklynski (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello all, i have never gone skiing before and am trying to arrange a trip with some friends for a weekend. Im looking to go somewhere around the new york area. None of us are skiers so we wont be picky about getting the greatest slopes. id be interested in staying at a nice resort type place with pools and such where we can relax when were not on the slopes. Anyone have any advice for me on where i should look? im looking for a place that isnt too far from NYC and is budget friendly,  and really dont have much of a clue where to start. Id like to stay for 2 nights.

any help is greatly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> Hello all, i have never gone skiing before and am trying to arrange a trip with some friends for a weekend. Im looking to go somewhere around the new york area. None of us are skiers so we wont be picky about getting the greatest slopes. id be interested in staying at a nice resort type place with pools and such where we can relax when were not on the slopes. Anyone have any advice for me on where i should look? im looking for a place that isnt too far from NYC and is budget friendly,  and really dont have much of a clue where to start. Id like to stay for 2 nights.
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated. THANKS



i would say mt snow would be your best bet. close if you are driving if not you can take the vermonter train to rutland and goto killington. i would suggest you doa few day trips first then do an overnighter. emilios ski shop runs busses. also lookin to the diamond dogs ski club.


----------



## rjc1976 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you define "budget friendly" for us?  I ask this because I usually do not find any "nice resort type place with pools and such" budget friendly.  That said Hunter and Windham are the two that come to mind closer to NYC.  Hunter has the Kaatskill Mtn Club with pool and hot tubs.  I forget the name of the condos at the base of Windham, but I believe they have a pool too.  Windham also offers ice skating, outdoor gas fire pit outside the base lodge, but in general it tends to cost a bit more.

How far are you willing to drive?  Hunter and Windham are about 2.5 hours.  If you willing to drive to southern VT, the Grand Summit at Mount Snow also offers hot tub and pools as well.  That will probably take you 3.5 to 4 hours.  If you are looking for less than 2.5 hours, then you're probably looking at either Mountain Creek or Camelback if you wanted a nice hotel with amenities.  Hope that helps you get started in your research.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the response guys. i have a friend who told me about a deal for a 2 night stay at killington in vermont. 8 people in a 3 bedroom condo would run 140 per person with 1 day lift or 165 per person with a 2 day lift. condos include full kitchen, cable, fireplace etc resort has pool, jacuzzi, sauna, gym. ski gear rental is 25 per day. this sounds like something i would be interested in, but it sounds a little too far as i figure its about 6 hours away from me. id prefer something closer like 2-3 hour drive as 6 hrs is a long drive for a 2 day trip. anyhow, that killington deal looks like it would be around 200 per person total (besides food, travel etc) sounds like a good price? just to get an idea on how much im going to have to spend


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> i would say mt snow would be your best bet. close if you are driving if not you can take the vermonter train to rutland and goto killington. i would suggest you doa few day trips first then do an overnighter. emilios ski shop runs busses. also lookin to the diamond dogs ski club.



also curious why u think i should try a day trip instead?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 19, 2008)

You can get some good group deals here.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> also curious why u think i should try a day trip instead?



sorta try the water before you commit to a full on trip. you could do one of the areas in the catskills as a day trip take a lesson then when you go to vt you will enjoy you on snow experiance more. that is if you event like it which i hope you do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

If you have never skied..I don't see the need to go 6 hours..maybe try Hidden Valley in NJ for a beginner mountain..


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you have never skied..I don't see the need to go 6 hours..maybe try Hidden Valley in NJ for a beginner mountain..



don't know why, but i find it funny you suggesting a mountain in nj but you might be right HV might be a good idea.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> sorta try the water before you commit to a full on trip. you could do one of the areas in the catskills as a day trip take a lesson then when you go to vt you will enjoy you on snow experiance more. that is if you event like it which i hope you do.



Here's where I disagree.  I would rather him have the "entire" ski experience from a day on the slopes, to apres ski, to cozying up by the fireplace at a condo then back out for the nightlife.  This way if it's a bad day on the slopes all is not lost.  




GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you have never skied..I don't see the need to go 6 hours..maybe try Hidden Valley in NJ for a beginner mountain..



If he leaves at the right time he can make Mount Snow in a little over 4 hours.  With the exception of Staten Island, I probably have one of the longest trips from the 5 boros and I've made it to Mount Snow in 3:45.  (Granted, I floored it and took the Mohawk Trail route)


----------



## ta&idaho (Oct 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Here's where I disagree.  I would rather him have the "entire" ski experience from a day on the slopes, to apres ski, to cozying up by the fireplace at a condo then back out for the nightlife.  This way if it's a bad day on the slopes all is not lost.



I agree.  I took some a group of people to Mount Snow, where we stayed in a nice big condo with hot tub, fire place, etc., and the whole group--from the several beginners through the more advanced skiers--had a blast and can't wait to go back.

If you're looking for something a little closer, Windham isn't a bad choice.  Its about 2-2.5 hours from the city, is beginner-friendly and has some cushy amenities, and there are some nice places to stay and eat.



BeanoNYC said:


> If he leaves at the right time he can make Mount Snow in a little over 4 hours.  With the exception of Staten Island, I probably have one of the longest trips from the 5 boros and I've made it to Mount Snow in 3:45.  (Granted, I floored it and took the Mohawk Trail route)



What's the Mohawk Trail route?


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Here's where I disagree.  I would rather him have the "entire" ski experience from a day on the slopes, to apres ski, to cozying up by the fireplace at a condo then back out for the nightlife.  This way if it's a bad day on the slopes all is not lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya i can see you point. i think were in agreement they should try snow for the whole experience.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 19, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> What's the Mohawk Trail route?



Let me start off by saying that the jury on this board is still out as to if this cuts time off the trip.  (I'm convinced that it takes off a good 20-30 minutes off the trip) That being said, instead of taking 91 to rt 9, you get off at rt 2 in Greenfield, Mass (Mowhawk Trail)  and work your way up.  At that point you can do several things.  I grab Shelburn/Colrain road take that alllllll the way up to rt112 then take 112 to rt 100.   Just be careful of the speed traps in Colrain and be mindful that rt 100 will head west with 9 for a bit then you'll make that right back onto 100 in Wilmington.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Let me start off by saying that the jury on this board is still out as to if this cuts time off the trip.  (I'm convinced that it takes off a good 20-30 minutes off the trip) That being said, instead of taking 91 to rt 9, you get off at rt 2 in Greenfield, Mass (Mowhawk Trail)  and work your way up.  At that point you can do several things.  I grab Shelburn/Colrain road take that alllllll the way up to rt112 then take 112 to rt 100.   Just be careful of the speed traps in Colrain and be mindful that rt 100 will head west with 9 for a bit then you'll make that right back onto 100 in Wilmington.



when i do head up i usually leave the city after 7 so i can avoid traffic so i like to blast up 91. i don't know the local road well enough to avoid the traps.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> when i do head up i usually leave the city after 7 so i can avoid traffic so i like to blast up 91. i don't know the local road well enough to avoid the traps.



Basically you want to set the cruise control a mile or two UNDER the speed the limit through Colrain.  Especially with out of state plates and your skis/board on the roof.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> If you're looking for something a little closer, Windham isn't a bad choice.  Its about 2-2.5 hours from the city, is beginner-friendly and has some cushy amenities, and there are some nice places to stay and eat.



What lodging places do you suggest?


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Basically you want to set the cruise control a mile or two UNDER the speed the limit through Colrain.  Especially with out of state plates and your skis/board on the roof.



i always roll with nothing on the roof on my way to the areas.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> i always roll with nothing on the roof on my way to the areas.


same here.  nothing says target for the troopers like a fully loaded rack


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Let me start off by saying that the jury on this board is still out as to if this cuts time off the trip.  (I'm convinced that it takes off a good 20-30 minutes off the trip) That being said, instead of taking 91 to rt 9, *you get off at rt 2 in Greenfield, Mass (Mowhawk Trail)  and work your way up.  At that point you can do several things.  I grab Shelburn/Colrain road take that alllllll the way up to rt112 then take 112 to rt 100.   *Just be careful of the speed traps in Colrain and be mindful that rt 100 will head west with 9 for a bit then you'll make that right back onto 100 in Wilmington.



a buddy of mine has a house near mt. snow and swears by this route. last season i was heading to MT snow with another family. I took the short cut and the other car stayed on 91 to VT.  i arrived 10 minutes ahead of them. No blatant disregard for speed limits by either car.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Let me start off by saying that the jury on this board is still out as to if this cuts time off the trip.  (I'm convinced that it takes off a good 20-30 minutes off the trip) That being said, instead of taking 91 to rt 9, you get off at rt 2 in Greenfield, Mass (Mowhawk Trail)  and work your way up.  At that point you can do several things.  I grab Shelburn/Colrain road take that alllllll the way up to rt112 then take 112 to rt 100.   Just be careful of the speed traps in Colrain and be mindful that rt 100 will head west with 9 for a bit then you'll make that right back onto 100 in Wilmington.



I've done the 2 to 112 to 100 route and I find it a bit longer. If you're willing to speed through towns, you might be able to save some time. I still think it's better to just haul ass up 91 and take 9 west out of Brattleboro. As long as you don't get stuck behind anyone on the hills, you're golden. There are quite a few passing areas anyway.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> im looking for a place that isnt too far from NYC and is budget friendly,  and really dont have much of a clue where to start. Id like to stay for 2 nights.




People have given you some decent advice if you don't mind traveling 4/5 hours (Mt. Snow; Killington), but you can probably get better deals in the Catskills or Pocanos (don't know where....PA skiers???) and have a good all-around experience while traveling at most 2 hours.

You won't get the "Vermont country feel", but you'll get pools, hot tubs, restaurants, etc., and OK skiing (especially for beginners).


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've done the 2 to 112 to 100 route and I find it a bit longer. If you're willing to speed through towns, you might be able to save some time. I still think it's better to just haul ass up 91 and take 9 west out of Brattleboro. As long as you don't get stuck behind anyone on the hills, you're golden. There are quite a few passing areas anyway.



I don't speed through towns.  Rt 2 and 112 are about as straight as Lance Bass.  Try catching 112 up north rather than staying on rt 2 for too long.  I'm curious as to how many miles it is to M.S. from Greenfield vs from exit 2 in VT.  I feel it takes the same amount of time (give or take) but you're eliminating the extra time on 91.


----------



## crank (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of Mt. Snow, however, I do think it would be the ideal place for the OP's group from Brooklyn.  I agree that going to VT and staying in a nice condo for the weekend with a group of friends is a great introduction to skiing.  Hey, for many it's about the lifestyle and the ambience as much as anything.  

I live in southern CT.  It takes me about 2:45 - 3 hours to drive to Mt. Snow assuming no traffic  (I do use the Mohawk Trail/Rt 2 shortcut.) I've been doing some work in Brooklyn recently and without traffic it takes me about 1:15 to get there, so I'd say you're looking at a good 4-hour drive.  Although, from Brooklyn, I'm not sure, but it might be faster to head up the NY Thruway and cut over towards VT around Albany?  I know New yorkers reach Kiliington via the Northway, cutting across on RT 4.  If you leave on a Friday afternoon or early evening it will add 2 - 3 hours to your drive.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 20, 2008)

i think the overall goal in the advice being handed out here is just for you to not waste your time or money.   the further north you go, the better the overall snow experience will be.  However, there are good options closer to the city.  the closest places you could go are in upstate NY(Hunter or WIndham)  or the Poconos.  if you search around, there might be some bus trips that you could do as a 1 day trip to see if you really like the skiing part.  they leave at about 4:00 or 6:00 in the morning.

 Personally, i think there is nothing cooler than going up to a ski resort in the dead of winter and experiencing natures beauty.  However, i don;t think you can truly appreciate that in just a hectic 2 day weekend.  weekends at ski resorts tend to be a zoo.  if you could go up midweek to say someplace like Stratton, Okemo or Stowe Vermont, i think you might really like it.   these places tend to be pricier but cater to families and offer some amenities that appeal to non skiers.

you will have longer drive times and if there is bad weather, it might detract from your overall experience.  depending on when you go and what sort of vehicle you own, it might prove to be a PITA unless you are really committed to doing it.

if you want to go to a place with some semblance of a nightlife and stuff to do other than skiing(which isn;t very vermont really), i;d recommend Killington and just book some ski and stay package complete with lessons and rentals.

goodluck!


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

crank said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Mt. Snow, however, I do think it would be the ideal place for the OP's group from Brooklyn.  I agree that going to VT and staying in a nice condo for the weekend with a group of friends is a great introduction to skiing.  Hey, for many it's about the lifestyle and the ambience as much as anything.
> 
> I live in southern CT.  It takes me about 2:45 - 3 hours to drive to Mt. Snow assuming no traffic  (I do use the Mohawk Trail/Rt 2 shortcut.) I've been doing some work in Brooklyn recently and without traffic it takes me about 1:15 to get there, so I'd say you're looking at a good 4-hour drive.  Although, from Brooklyn, I'm not sure, but it might be faster to head up the NY Thruway and cut over towards VT around Albany?  I know New yorkers reach Kiliington via the Northway, cutting across on RT 4.  If you leave on a Friday afternoon or early evening it will add 2 - 3 hours to your drive.



actually it seems to be quicker to go up 91. you would have to fight a lot of traffic to get from BK over to the thruway.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> actually it seems to be quicker to go up 91. you would have to fight a lot of traffic to get from BK over to the thruway.



Ditto...get on that Hutch and zip up the Merrit.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I don't speed through towns.  Rt 2 and 112 are about as straight as Lance Bass.  Try catching 112 up north rather than staying on rt 2 for too long.  I'm curious as to how many miles it is to M.S. from Greenfield vs from exit 2 in VT.  I feel it takes the same amount of time (give or take) but you're eliminating the extra time on 91.



FWIW, from Hartford to West Dover:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...2.405207,-72.729492&spn=1.441921,2.471924&z=9

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...5.677068&sspn=49.089956,79.101563&ie=UTF8&z=9

According to that the 91 --> 9 route is 5 miles longer, but 20 minutes quicker than the 91 --> 2 --> 112 route. That's pretty much in line with my experience.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> FWIW, from Hartford to West Dover:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...2.405207,-72.729492&spn=1.441921,2.471924&z=9
> 
> ...



My Route:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...pn=0.065935,0.154495&safe=strict&ie=UTF8&z=13


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

What about Belleayre..they have their own beginners area..and it's an easy drive


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My Route:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...pn=0.065935,0.154495&safe=strict&ie=UTF8&z=13



Whatever works for ya, I guess. I just kinda like to take advantage of 91 as long as I can. Plus the BK at Exit 1 is a usually stop for a piss and some food. The climb up route 9 is usually where I crank the music and get pumped for the day.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Plus the BK at Exit 1 is a usually stop for a piss and some food.



LMAO...I was just thinking about the dump I like to take at Friendys in Greenfield.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Belleayre..they have their own beginners area..and it's an easy drive



I second that.

Belleayre is a great choice; the whole lower mountain is a beginner area. I can vouch for the quality of instructors; excellent. Ask for Rich Bowie or Cheryl Thomas for a killer beginner lesson.
Places to stay: The Highlands Inn for the bed and breakfast style experience. The Hanah if you want a resort type place with a pool or The Emerson if want the nothing spared experience.
I would travel on Friday afternoon and plan to take care of all your rental crap at Jimmies (base of Belleayre) on Friday so that you don’t have to deal with it on Saturday morning. Then grab dinner at the Pine Hill Arms or the Binnekill Square Restaurant in Margaretville. 
Take a 2 hour group lesson on Saturday morning. Then spend the rest of the day sharpening your new skills. End up in the bar in the Overlook lodge for après ski. Saturday night dinner should be at The Peekamoose. Pricey but worth it. Good bar crowd. 
I would take another 2 hour group lesson on Sunday morning as well. Spend the afternoon on the slopes and head home at about 4ish. 
A fun spot to stop on the way back for Sunday dinner; Mt. Fuji, in Hillburn, just before the thruway meets 287 to NJ. This restaurant is way up on a cliff and has quite an amazing view.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

k2 four said:


> I second that.
> 
> Belleayre is a great choice; the whole lower mountain is a beginner area. I can vouch for the quality of instructors; excellent. Ask for Rich Bowie or Cheryl Thomas for a killer beginner lesson.
> Places to stay: The Highlands Inn for the bed and breakfast style experience. The Hanah if you want a resort type place with a pool or The Emerson if want the nothing spared experience.
> ...


is that the place you see to left as you are headin north? always wondered what that place was.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Belleayre..they have their own beginners area..and it's an easy drive



i've not been to BelleAyre yet but  think the OP was looking for something more in the line with a destination resort for the full effect. 

 Does BelleAyre have some sort of lodging deal?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

I just breezed through this thread again.  We're a wacked out bunch.  I think we scared brooklynski away.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I just breezed through this thread again.  We're a wacked out bunch.  I think we scared brooklynski away.



He's from Brooklyn...How you Doing..lol..the home of Jerry Farrara and Adrian Grenier from Entourage..Turtle and Vince..Joey Fatone..Alyssa Milano..Jimmy Kimmel..Rosie Perez..Marisa Tomei..Scott Baio..Andrew Dice Clay..Steve Buscemi..Gilbert Gottfried..Tony Danze..Larry David..Pricilla Preslet..Neal Diamond..Woody Allen..Larry King..Jerry Stiller..and many others..Dominoes makes the Brooklyn Style pizza only yo mamma could enjoy..yeah it's a Brooklyn how you doing..that's a spicy meatsauce..lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I just breezed through this thread again.  We're a wacked out bunch.  I think we scared brooklynski away.



i think we where fine till that statement. smooth move exlax. now the secret is out.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> is that the place you see to left as you are headin north? always wondered what that place was.



Yup, up on the cliff. I drove past it for... I can't even tell you how many years. Always wondered what it was, until my son, woke up on the way back from Bell one day and said "Dad, whats that?". I had wondered for years so we went up. Mt. Fuji, mmmmm good. They cook at your table, Japanese steakhouse style. Don't wear anything you are not going to wash cause you will stink when you leave. I mean stink like a grease pit, nasty. Leave your ski jacket in the car. Even your socks will stink. 

A little pricey, but worth it, the whole interior was brought over from the far east.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 20, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> i've not been to BelleAyre yet but  think the OP was looking for something more in the line with a destination resort for the full effect.
> 
> Does BelleAyre have some sort of lodging deal?



All of Bell's lodging is off hill. Not a single piece of developed real estate at slopeside. Adds to the "back in ski time" appeal of Bell.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

k2 four said:


> .... the whole interior was brought over from the far east.



Completely hijacks the original intention of this thread.....but you're confusing this part of Mt Fuji's lore with that of a different hibachi restaurant, Gasho. In Central Valley, NY, it's cuisine is very similar to Mt Fuji, and the show that the "chefs" do is equally as cheesy.


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My Route:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...pn=0.065935,0.154495&safe=strict&ie=UTF8&z=13



I have a place at Mount Snow and I confer this is the best route. Of the several dozen people I know that own places at Mount Snow every single one takes this route. When I first got the place I tried both and the I91-Route 9 option was always at least 15 minutes longer than the Colrain-Shelburne Rd/ Route 112 option.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

I think brooklynski is a troll from the Teton Gravity forums..lol


----------



## Brettski (Oct 20, 2008)

Have you tried

https://www.brooklynski.com/


----------



## nycskier (Oct 20, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> i've not been to BelleAyre yet but  think the OP was looking for something more in the line with a destination resort for the full effect.
> 
> Does BelleAyre have some sort of lodging deal?



The best deal that Belleayre had last year IMHO is the bus ski and stay deal. It was a ridiculously cheap package. For $170 a person you get Roundtrip transportaion form NYC, 2-day lift ticket, free beginnger lessons, * 1 Night lodging, shuttle service, and luggage lock-up.

http://www.belleayre.com/winter/skibus.htm

Can't beat that deal for a newbie!

And it's only 2 1/2 hour drive from NYC. If you aren't a bus person (i.e. one of the few New Yorkers with a car) and plan to drive to the mountain look at staying in Woodstock, NY for at least one night if you plan on going to Belleayare or any of the other Catskill mountains. It is a really nice town near the ski resorts with good resturants and some fun "artsy" things to do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Have you tried
> 
> https://www.brooklynski.com/





wow some nice stuff on the site...I like this for zen!!!!


----------



## k2 four (Oct 20, 2008)

nycskier said:


> The best deal that Belleayre had last year IMHO is the bus ski and stay deal. It was a ridiculously cheap package. For $170 a person you get Roundtrip transportaion form NYC, 2-day lift ticket, free beginnger lessons, * 1 Night lodging, shuttle service, and luggage lock-up.
> 
> http://www.belleayre.com/winter/skibus.htm
> 
> ...



Let the poor guy ski and drink. Woodstock is 35 minutes from Bell, not a safe drive after 10 beers. Best stay close.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seems to me this is a no brainer.  HUNTA Its everything you are looking for within a short drive of your house.


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

k2 four said:


> Yup, up on the cliff. I drove past it for... I can't even tell you how many years. Always wondered what it was, until my son, woke up on the way back from Bell one day and said "Dad, whats that?". I had wondered for years so we went up. Mt. Fuji, mmmmm good. They cook at your table, Japanese steakhouse style. Don't wear anything you are not going to wash cause you will stink when you leave. I mean stink like a grease pit, nasty. Leave your ski jacket in the car. Even your socks will stink.
> 
> A little pricey, but worth it, the whole interior was brought over from the far east.



cool now i know what it is.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I just breezed through this thread again.  We're a wacked out bunch.  I think we scared brooklynski away.



lol, no im still here. u guys are great and very informative. i took a look at a lot of the suggestions, and like someone mentioned, i am looking for a place with amenities like indoor pools, etc just in case of poor weather or if i keep busting my ass on the slopes, and just to have a better all around weekend. i plan on spending most of the full day on the slopes, relaxing in the pool for a little, doing a little drinking and just hanging out and relaxing with friends. and by request of most of the people that plan on coming on this trip, we'd like to keep the commute at under 3 hours and the cost of lodging, lift tickets to be not much more than 200$ pp. the killington deal that i mentioned earlier sounds PERFECT (ammenities and cost under 200$) except that it is too far away. if anyone has any ideas feel free to let me know. again, i appreciate all the help.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 20, 2008)

a few also mentioned bellayre, which looks good, but i dont think theres much to do at the lodges? can anyone whos been there confirm? also, i plan on driving so a bus is unecessary


----------



## tommy5402 (Oct 20, 2008)

Belleayre is strickly a skiing mountain. If you want anything else you'll have to do it elsewhere. That said, its a great beginners mountain.


----------



## crank (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey, how about Jiminy Peak.  It's probably about 3 hours from Brooklyn (fuggedaboudit) and they've built up a bunch of condos and crap too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> lol, no im still here. u guys are great and very informative. i took a look at a lot of the suggestions, and like someone mentioned, i am looking for a place with amenities like indoor pools, etc just in case of poor weather or if i keep busting my ass on the slopes, and just to have a better all around weekend. i plan on spending most of the full day on the slopes, relaxing in the pool for a little, doing a little drinking and just hanging out and relaxing with friends. and by request of most of the people that plan on coming on this trip, we'd like to keep the commute at under 3 hours and the cost of lodging, lift tickets to be not much more than 200$ pp. the killington deal that i mentioned earlier sounds PERFECT (ammenities and cost under 200$) except that it is too far away. if anyone has any ideas feel free to let me know. again, i appreciate all the help.



indoor pool..amenities..lift and lodging for a weekend under 200 bucks and within 3 hours of long island..you are asking for alot..especially considering the fact that you'll need rentals..If you want to go swimming go to the YMCA..lol..


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> indoor pool..amenities..lift and lodging for a weekend under 200 bucks and within 3 hours of long island..you are asking for alot..especially considering the fact that you'll need rentals..If you want to go swimming go to the YMCA..lol..



over 200 is fine, just trying to keep it rather low as we're not all in great financial positions. was thinkin with 10 people maybe we could get a good package. like i said killington would have worked out to 165$, 2 nights, gear and 1 day lift included. i guess its gonna be hard to find something comparable


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> over 200 is fine, just trying to keep it rather low as we're not all in great financial positions. was thinkin with 10 people maybe we could get a good package. like i said killington would have worked out to 165$, 2 nights, gear and 1 day lift included. i guess its gonna be hard to find something comparable



go to mt snow sight or call the reservation line and they will find a package that fits yo needs. it has everthing you could want. i cant belive i am going to say this but you might want to also take a look at stratton. they have a village with some resturants and there is a nice sports center.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> go to mt snow sight or call the reservation line and they will find a package that fits yo needs. it has everthing you could want. i cant belive i am going to say this but you might want to also take a look at stratton. they have a village with some resturants and there is a nice sports center.



hmmm both in vermont, sounds too far. otherwise id just go to killington


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> hmmm both in vermont, sounds too far. otherwise id just go to killington



mt snow is less than 4. i have made it 3:30 hours. stratton is a little further. if you want to have a really new england experiance you really need to go to VT. 4 hours is nothing i make multiple trips a year to stowe in storms. if you leave the city before 3:30 you will miss rush hour traffic and be having drinks by 8.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> mt snow is less than 4. i have made it 3:30 hours. stratton is a little further. if you want to have a really new england experiance you really need to go to VT. 4 hours is nothing i make multiple trips a year to stowe in storms. if you leave the city before 3:30 you will miss rush hour traffic and be having drinks by 8.



hmmm how long would it take me to get to killington from brooklyn?


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> hmmm how long would it take me to get to killington from brooklyn?



it depends from where in the BK you are. 4.5 to 5. i could make it from one of our venues in midtown in about 4:15. the key is you have to get out by 3:30 or you leave around 6:30 7. the cross bronx sucks ass between 5 to 6:30 and if you do the sawmill or you will tack on a bunch of extra time. so if you are waiting for people to get home from work over on the island you will have to leave late. which is why i sugested snow as it was we bit closer but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> go to mt snow sight or call the reservation line and they will find a package that fits yo needs. it has everthing you could want. i cant belive i am going to say this but you might want to also take a look at stratton. they have a village with some resturants and there is a nice sports center.



+1

Stratton has a great ski-in-ski-out base village and lots of easy trails.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> hmmm both in vermont, sounds too far. otherwise id just go to killington



Dude I am by no means a hunta fan, however everything you are looking for is there.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> a few also mentioned bellayre, which looks good, but i dont think theres much to do at the lodges? can anyone whos been there confirm? also, i plan on driving so a bus is unecessary



what type of vehicle do you plan to drive up there?  4wd or AWD capable?

there are 2 trains of thought here-one is to make sure you like the skiing part enough to deal with everything it entails-messy roads, high costs, ect....so for that, a few of us mentioned going to a closer resort with maybe less amenities so that you don;t freak out at the costs and the relative pain it takes to actually go skiing.  my take is that if you like or even love the skiing part, you will not notice that as much.  skiing is an expensive and time consuming activity and unfortunately takes some commitment to do....

if skiing is secondary, then to make sure you have a good time regardless, there are a few resorts in VT that will give you a taste of new england charm.  However, as always, you get what you pay for....most times even less!


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Dude I am by no means a hunta fan, however everything you are looking for is there.



I love it how people have to announce to the world that they are no fan of Hunter...  

:roll:


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> Hello all, i have never gone skiing before and am trying to arrange a trip with some friends for a weekend. Im looking to go somewhere around the new york area. None of us are skiers so we wont be picky about getting the greatest slopes. id be interested in staying at a nice resort type place with pools and such where we can relax when were not on the slopes. Anyone have any advice for me on where i should look? im looking for a place that isnt too far from NYC and is budget friendly,  and really dont have much of a clue where to start. Id like to stay for 2 nights.
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated. THANKS



Hunter.... 2(+) hours away....

Katskill Mountain Club at Hunter has a sweet pool....  Or you can rent a slopeside condo...  And still have access to the pool...  the KMC also has a nice bar and restaurant...
Hunter's lodge has a good happy hour...  Either a DJ of a band playing...  Shushi bar... Pizza...  Bar food... available...
Cab service is pretty ez too... So you can venture out to other places to hang out..


----------



## nycskier (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> hmmm how long would it take me to get to killington from brooklyn?



If you are going with a big group you can get a really good deal on the Amtrak ski train to Killington. 

Train leaves Penn Station on Fridays after 5pm (on Thursdays around 2:30pm if you want a 3 day weekend) and returns to New York on Sunday after 5pm. You take the train to Rutland, VT then you have to take a shuttle up to Killington. 

The train does take longer than driving. The Penn Station to Rutland portion is over 5 hours alone vs 4 hour 45 minute drive. But if you go with a group the train can be fun. You can drink all you want on the train. Amtrak has a bar car and no rules against breaking out a couple bottles of wine on the ride (something you can't do on the drive in your car!).

If you are adverse to cramming into a small car for 4 or 5 hours after a weekend of skiing the ski train might be a nice option for you.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> I love it how people have to announce to the world that they are no fan of Hunter...
> 
> :roll:



Well I'm not.  The trails are short, the people who go there are fun but not my cup of tea on the hills.   It is there best option though.


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Well I'm not.  The trails are short, the people who go there are fun but not my cup of tea on the hills.   It is there best option though.



Nice....  Short compared to what?


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Nice....  Short compared to what?




Whiteface. my home hill.


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Whiteface. my home hill.



Nice...  Indeed the runs are shorter...  But Hunter's considerably closer to NYC..

And no matter what area you ski on the East coast... there's always another thats better.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hunter.... 2(+) hours away....
> 
> Katskill Mountain Club at Hunter has a sweet pool....  Or you can rent a slopeside condo...  And still have access to the pool...  the KMC also has a nice bar and restaurant...
> Hunter's lodge has a good happy hour...  Either a DJ of a band playing...  Shushi bar... Pizza...  Bar food... available...
> Cab service is pretty ez too... So you can venture out to other places to hang out..



oh i see it's hunter, i was searching for hunta... i checked the site and it sounds interesting. when i searched for rooms i got a 1-8 person suite for $1080.00. the suite looks real nice (dont need it to be all that nice as we could hang out at the resort, but looks like thats all they got so thats ok) that a decent price? if we have 8, itll be $135 per person for the room plus  $61 per person for 1 day lift and 35$ for rentals. that comes out to $231. does that sound right? or am i gonna be hit with another fee? or maybe i can call them up and they can arrange a nicer package for me?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> oh i see it's hunter, i was searching for hunta...



Priceless!  

You should check out Hunter's learn to ski program.  You can get rentals, lower mountain lift ticket and lesson for 80 bucks.

You should give the guys at tour de sport a buzz.  They may be able to work out a good deal for you.  They've done right for me and my friends in the past.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> oh i see it's hunter, i was searching for hunta... i checked the site and it sounds interesting. when i searched for rooms i got a 1-8 person suite for $1080.00. the suite looks real nice (dont need it to be all that nice as we could hang out at the resort, but looks like thats all they got so thats ok) that a decent price? if we have 8, itll be $135 per person for the room plus  $61 per person for 1 day lift and 35$ for rentals. that comes out to $231. does that sound right? or am i gonna be hit with another fee? or maybe i can call them up and they can arrange a nicer package for me?



Are you a troll????


----------



## k2 four (Oct 21, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> oh i see it's hunter, i was searching for hunta...



brooklynski you rock!


----------



## hardline (Oct 22, 2008)

k2 four said:


> brooklynski you rock!



you would think brooklynski would have picked up on the nyc vancular. its almost worthy of a sig line


----------



## nycskier (Oct 22, 2008)

Brooklynski, if you are looking at a Hunter Mtn trip check out the Emilio ski shop website:
http://www.emiliosskishop.com/hunter_overnite.htm

They run bus trips from Brooklyn to Hunter and also let you combine the bus travel with an overnight stay. 

You might get a better deal through them.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 22, 2008)

nycskier said:


> Brooklynski, if you are looking at a Hunter Mtn trip check out the Emilio ski shop website:
> http://www.emiliosskishop.com/hunter_overnite.htm
> 
> They run bus trips from Brooklyn to Hunter and also let you combine the bus travel with an overnight stay.
> ...



cool. im pretty sure well end up driving out there though so dont really need a bus. would i be able to get a better deal by calling them up or would it be the same online? im also looking into a place called Camel Back which has a pretty good deal on some rooms (though believe theyre off site; id rather stay on site but if theres a big price difference im willing to to stay off). theres a room at the chateau resort that fits 4 for $300 for 2 nights, which sounds pretty good.

and no im not a troll, not sure why i would be.


----------



## hardline (Oct 22, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> cool. im pretty sure well end up driving out there though so dont really need a bus. would i be able to get a better deal by calling them up or would it be the same online? im also looking into a place called Camel Back which has a pretty good deal on some rooms (though believe theyre off site; id rather stay on site but if theres a big price difference im willing to to stay off). theres a room at the chateau resort that fits 4 for $300 for 2 nights, which sounds pretty good.
> 
> and no im not a troll, not sure why i would be.



he's screwin wiith ya. the difference between cableback and mt snow is huge. you will have more authentic new england exeriance.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 22, 2008)

Cable back? wtf is that? =P

Um... If you are  comparing Camelback in the poconos or Hunter in ny... going to be a litle different.  Camelback is not a bad mountain... might as well look at mountain creek in jersey.

Plus side to poconos mountains is nighttime skiing. I make it out nearly every sunday to Blue mountain, for $20 skiing on sunday afternoons after 4 till close.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 23, 2008)

Camelback pass holder here.  Since you have said you are not very a very experienced skier I would say there is more then enough here to keep you entertained.  Driving time from the NYC area will be in the area of 2 - 2.5 hr's, 99% of it on Interstate highway.  Camelback has an extensive snowmaking system and good grooming so conditions should not be much of an issue.  The bar at Camelback features bands on the weekend and usually has a very good crowd on Saturdays.  The Tannersville area has some good places to eat and the Crossings Outlet Center to go shopping at if your so inclined.  There is a Great Wolf Resort very close to the mountain with an indoor water park as well as other hotels and inns in the area.  What ever your decision, (and you've gotten some great suggestions here) good luck and happy skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Oct 23, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Cable back? wtf is that? =P
> 
> Um... If you are  comparing Camelback in the poconos or Hunter in ny... going to be a litle different.  Camelback is not a bad mountain... might as well look at mountain creek in jersey.



Yeah - Hunter is where Camelback people go when they learn how to ski challenging terrain...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 23, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Cable back? wtf is that? =P
> 
> Um... If you are  comparing Camelback in the poconos or Hunter in ny... going to be a litle different.  Camelback is not a bad mountain... might as well look at mountain creek in jersey.



Camelback will usually have a lot better conditions than Mountain Creek, MC seems to be pretty cheap with the snowmaking while Camelback does a good job.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 23, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Camelback will usually have a lot better conditions than Mountain Creek, MC seems to be pretty cheap with the snowmaking while Camelback does a good job.



MC does have pretty nice facilities, and is closer.... snow conditions in PA are better for sure.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Maksim said:


> MC does have pretty nice facilities, and is closer.... snow conditions in PA are better for sure.



It's crazy that PA conditions are better than NJ...because PA conditions are some of the worlds worst..lol...


----------



## Maksim (Oct 23, 2008)

Add the fact that there is only really 1 or 2 places to ski in jersey. =P

Hidden Valley and Mountain Creek.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget Campgaw, all 270 vertical feet.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 23, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Don't forget Campgaw, all 270 vertical feet.



Like I said... only 1 or 2 places to ski....does Campgaw even count?


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's crazy that PA conditions are better than NJ...because PA conditions are some of the worlds worst..lol...



I definitely wouldn't classify Elk, Sno Mt. or JF's snow under the "world's worst" category.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's crazy that PA conditions are better than NJ...because PA conditions are some of the worlds worst..lol...



PA and Joisey both have good conditions on average, only the season usually starts a few weeks later and ends a few weeks earlier than the skills. I have skied many a great day in Joisey.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Maksim said:


> MC does have pretty nice facilities, and is closer.... snow conditions in PA are better for sure.



Nice facilities.....you mean the tent right?


----------



## Maksim (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice facilities.....you mean the tent right?




They were putting up condo's and shops right at the base last time I was passing by.  I never skiied there after seeing their ticket prices... went to hidden valley.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 24, 2008)

Maksim said:


> They were putting up condo's and shops right at the base last time I was passing by.  I never skiied there after seeing their ticket prices... went to hidden valley.



The "condos" are actually a time-share oriented hotel, The Apalachain. My understanding is that the units sold out in record time a few years ago, but little actual occupancy has yet to occur. The "shops" are the still-empty retail spaces in the gound floor of the hotel. 

The lodge, rental shop, and bar are still housed in the tent-like pods erected after the original Vernon Valley base lodge *mysteriously* burned to the ground soon after Intrawest bought the property some....10 years ago?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 25, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Like I said... only 1 or 2 places to ski....does Campgaw even count?



Campgaw counted when I used to live 10 minutes away from it, so I do consider it a ski area.  If I still lived that close I would go there a couple of times a season for the convenience factor and during a bid dump.  Fortunately now I live close to HV and MC.


----------



## abc (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, 90 posts in 2 weeks in October. Let's bring it up to 100.

I somehow find the whole thing a bit too overly complicated. Just pick a resort and go, what's with all this $1000 for 8 thing, but not willing to drive for more than 2 hours???

I'd as soon drive 6 hours to Stowe and back than trying to round up 8 warm body in NYC to go skiing, which will take way more than 12 hours!!! Everybody always goes "that sounds nice, I'm interested" and than half of the people have wedding and hair appointments so they can't go!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> wow, 90 posts in 2 weeks in october. Let's bring it up to 100.
> 
> I somehow find the whole thing a bit too overly complicated. Just pick a resort and go, what's with all this $1000 for 8 thing, but not willing to drive for more than 2 hours???
> 
> I'd as soon drive 6 hours to stowe and back than trying to round up 8 warm body in nyc to go skiing, which will take way more than 12 hours!!! Everybody always goes "that sounds nice, i'm interested" and than half of the people have wedding and hair appointments so they can't go!



potd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> Wow, 90 posts in 2 weeks in October. Let's bring it up to 100.
> 
> I somehow find the whole thing a bit too overly complicated. Just pick a resort and go, what's with all this $1000 for 8 thing, but not willing to drive for more than 2 hours???
> 
> I'd as soon drive 6 hours to Stowe and back than trying to round up 8 warm body in NYC to go skiing, which will take way more than 12 hours!!! Everybody always goes "that sounds nice, I'm interested" and than half of the people have wedding and hair appointments so they can't go!



Going by self is fun and all, but gets old after a bit.  Going with a larger group is alot more fun, and would make the drive up a little better.


----------



## hardline (Oct 25, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Going by self is fun and all, but gets old after a bit.  Going with a larger group is alot more fun, and would make the drive up a little better.



ya but when you chase the snow most of the other people i know have to work. i did the drive to stowe so many times last year it really only feels like an hour drive to me. it would be cool to be able to fly in for a storm but they ususally would cancel flights.


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> Wow, 90 posts in 2 weeks in October. Let's bring it up to 100.
> 
> I somehow find the whole thing a bit too overly complicated. Just pick a resort and go, what's with all this $1000 for 8 thing, but not willing to drive for more than 2 hours???
> 
> I'd as soon drive 6 hours to Stowe and back than trying to round up 8 warm body in NYC to go skiing, which will take way more than 12 hours!!! Everybody always goes "that sounds nice, I'm interested" and than half of the people have wedding and hair appointments so they can't go!




ehhh, we arent skiers so this is kind of an event for us, not just another weekend skiing like it would be for you guys. even then, by the time we finalize it, people who back out last minute will still have to pay:smash:


----------



## abc (Oct 25, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Going by self is fun and all, but gets old after a bit.  Going with a larger group is alot more fun, and would make the drive up a little better.


Going with a large group would really kill me. Waiting around, someone is bound to be late. Someone else forgets something and need to either rent or buy, which neccessitate stopping or detouring...

Maybe it's just me, living in a city during the week with 10 million people. I crave for the freedom and quiet of not too many people around.

A few close friends or trusted buddies, that's a different story. Great fun with minimum hassle. 

To *brooklynski*, yes, I understand. But if it's an "event" for you, you really want a bit better location, which are all in VT. No less than 4 hrs driving, more if everyone wants to go pee 1/2 hr after the last pit stop.  

Of the VT resorts, my vote for beginer will go to Okemo. If there're girl friends, Stratton. So the girls can go outlet shopping if they don't take to skiing after day 1. 

None of the Catskill area are really that great for apre skiing activities since the area mostly cater to day skiers who lives nearby or hardcores driving up for the day from the city. I found the area quite pricy for both lodging and food. I've not have much luck when it comes to liftlines either. The crowds and lines are just pure madness. Keep in mind since you guys are new, you'll have to line up for rental gears and every step of the process will need to be explained, 8 times over. 

I've not been to the Poconos. But what I heard was not encouraging. 

Don't go to Mountain Creek unless you want all your friends to swear off skiing the rest of their life.

2 more posts, we'll be in the hundred range!


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

abc said:


> Going with a large group would really kill me. Waiting around, someone is bound to be late. Someone else forgets something and need to either rent or buy, which neccessitate stopping or detouring...
> 
> Maybe it's just me, living in a city during the week with 10 million people. I crave for the freedom and quiet of not too many people around.
> 
> ...



My whole first year skiing in the poconoes.  Quite honestly, if the new people just want to get out of the ski, the poconos are quite nice.... the ones who wan to learn skiing can... and those that want to relax can do as well.  I know its a popular place with russians going away, and plenty have cottages there.  Also I hear it has some good shopping outlets.


----------



## Maksim (Oct 25, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> ehhh, we arent skiers so this is kind of an event for us, not just another weekend skiing like it would be for you guys. even then, by the time we finalize it, people who back out last minute will still have to pay:smash:




Post 100, yay,

But on a real note... I know a friend of mine from brooklyn that just rented a cottage in the poconoes for new years.... 8 to 10 people, for a week.  Also, if people prefer, most pocono resorts have tubing, as well as sno mobiling.

If you are brand new to skiing, going to Camelback or Tremblant, or Whistler/blackcomb wont make a difference if all you can do is ski the bunny slope.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Post 100, yay,
> 
> But on a real note... I know a friend of mine from brooklyn that just rented a cottage in the poconoes for new years.... 8 to 10 people, for a week.  Also, if people prefer, most pocono resorts have tubing, as well as sno mobiling.
> 
> If you are brand new to skiing, going to Camelback or Tremblant, or Whistler/blackcomb wont make a difference if all you can do is ski the bunny slope.



The Poconos are the place for Snowmobiling..:blink::blink:


----------



## Maksim (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Poconos are the place for Snowmobiling..:blink::blink:



Yeah, there were a few places there offering it. =)  But I am sure up in new england it is better.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 27, 2008)

Brooklynski, something like this might interest you and your friends.

http://www.skicolbeetours.com/home.html


----------



## drewfidelic (Oct 27, 2008)

Maksim said:


> If you are brand new to skiing, going to Camelback or Tremblant, or Whistler/blackcomb wont make a difference if all you can do is ski the bunny slope.



The quality of the instructors, the experience in the rental shop, quality of the rental gear, amount and quality of snow on the bunny slope, crowding of the bunny slopes, type of beginner lift all make a difference. And if you're going for a weekend away as much as for learning to ski, the resort experience are as important as the on slope experience. 

For brooklynski, I'd definitely recommend Hunter.
________
VAPIR PORTABLE VAPORIZER


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Brooklyn in the house...I still say Belleayre...for your own private beginner mountain..


----------



## brooklynski (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I kinda settled on Mountain Creek after seeing it mentioned a few times in this post and seeing that the lodging wasnt too expensive, some nice amenities, seeing pics etc. However, i just checked some reviews on the place and they didnt seem too good (and abc doesnt like it either). Basically, some of what was said about the place was that it can get extremely packed during the weekends with long waits, aint much of a "resort" (someone mentioned tents or something), unfriendly staff, bad/expensive food, a lot of punks etc. Have those of you who have gone to Mountain Creek had the same experience? As I mentioned before, im not too concerned with the terrain, trails, etc as most of us are ski noobs so i doubt we will notice much of a difference. I do hope for a nice resort. Some insight from those that have gone to MC would be great


----------



## Maksim (Oct 29, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> Hey guys, I kinda settled on Mountain Creek after seeing it mentioned a few times in this post and seeing that the lodging wasnt too expensive, some nice amenities, seeing pics etc. However, i just checked some reviews on the place and they didnt seem too good (and abc doesnt like it either). Basically, some of what was said about the place was that it can get extremely packed during the weekends with long waits, aint much of a "resort" (someone mentioned tents or something), unfriendly staff, bad/expensive food, a lot of punks etc. Have those of you who have gone to Mountain Creek had the same experience? As I mentioned before, im not too concerned with the terrain, trails, etc as most of us are ski noobs so i doubt we will notice much of a difference. I do hope for a nice resort. Some insight from those that have gone to MC would be great



Considering it is the closest big little mountain in jersey, it does get packed with a ton of ny/nj crowd.  on a busy day i am sure the staff can get irate from so many people.


----------



## hardline (Oct 29, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> Hey guys, I kinda settled on Mountain Creek after seeing it mentioned a few times in this post and seeing that the lodging wasnt too expensive, some nice amenities, seeing pics etc. However, i just checked some reviews on the place and they didnt seem too good (and abc doesnt like it either). Basically, some of what was said about the place was that it can get extremely packed during the weekends with long waits, aint much of a "resort" (someone mentioned tents or something), unfriendly staff, bad/expensive food, a lot of punks etc. Have those of you who have gone to Mountain Creek had the same experience? As I mentioned before, im not too concerned with the terrain, trails, etc as most of us are ski noobs so i doubt we will notice much of a difference. I do hope for a nice resort. Some insight from those that have gone to MC would be great



i  am probally the bigest proponent of MC on this board. as i log around 60+ days there a year. DO NOT GO THERE. you will have a horrible time for you first time. it will suck.

it is not the place to go as a first timer. way to manny people the trails will be scraped down in the middle. people will be rude and there is othing there to do. the amenities suck. there is nothing going on at night. the only reason i go there is i have a house less than 15 min away. i only ride the middle of the week or after 6 on the weekend. it is a small area.

please please listen to everbody and at least go to the catskills or drive the 4 hours to mt snow. you will have a much better experiance. it is not that far of a drive.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> i  am probally the bigest proponent of MC on this board. as i log around 60+ days there a year. DO NOT GO THERE. you will have a horrible time for you first time. it will suck.
> 
> it is not the place to go as a first timer. way to manny people the trails will be scraped down in the middle. people will be rude and there is othing there to do. the amenities suck. there is nothing going on at night. the only reason i go there is i have a house less than 15 min away. i only ride the middle of the week or after 6 on the weekend. it is a small area.
> 
> please please listen to everbody and at least go to the catskills or drive the 4 hours to mt snow. you will have a much better experiance. it is not that far of a drive.



Take his advice, BSki.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> i  am probally the bigest proponent of MC on this board. as i log around 60+ days there a year. DO NOT GO THERE. you will have a horrible time for you first time. it will suck.
> 
> it is not the place to go as a first timer. way to manny people the trails will be scraped down in the middle. people will be rude and there is othing there to do. the amenities suck. there is nothing going on at night. the only reason i go there is i have a house less than 15 min away. i only ride the middle of the week or after 6 on the weekend. it is a small area.
> 
> please please listen to everbody and at least go to the catskills or drive the 4 hours to mt snow. you will have a much better experiance. it is not that far of a drive.



Yup, take this advice. I have also skied at MC many times on the weekends, everything about it sucks.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not that you need more opinions, but DO NOT GO to Mountain Creek for your first time skiing. If you're going on a weekend, I'd recommend Belleayre. If it's midweek, Hunter or Belleayre. If you have to stay very close to NYC, maybe Campgaw or Hidden Valley? Mountain Creek is not a place for a beginner, and it will give you a very poor opinion of the sport. Go somewhere better.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 29, 2008)

i agree with all, don;t go to MC as your first time unless you want to be turned off completely from ever going skiing again.  it;s a zoo over there and you will get frustrated.

take the advice some of us have given you-the furthur north you go, the better and more authentic the experience will be.  

if you are just trying to get introduced to the sport, take a bus trip or go to a local resort like Hunter or Windham.  they have lesson deals.   if you want the full on VT experience, go to Okemo, Killington or MT snow.  

i have skied at MC a few times and have had a decent time.  i think the best time to go is nights when they have full coverage and are completely open.  the place probably gets pretty uncrowded from about 8:00pm-10:00pm.  of course in order to take advantage of that, you need to be comfortable with night skiing on icy conditions.


----------



## dmc (Oct 29, 2008)

abc said:


> None of the Catskill area are really that great for apre skiing activities since the area mostly cater to day skiers who lives nearby or hardcores driving up for the day from the city. I found the area quite pricy for both lodging and food. I've not have much luck when it comes to liftlines either. The crowds and lines are just pure madness. Keep in mind since you guys are new, you'll have to line up for rental gears and every step of the process will need to be explained, 8 times over.



What a load of horse shit....

On all levels...  Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...??  1984?


----------



## k2 four (Oct 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> What a load of horse shit....
> 
> On all levels...  Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...??  1984?



2nd that.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 29, 2008)

millerm277 said:


> If you have to stay very close to NYC, maybe Campgaw or Hidden Valley?



Campgaw and HV are not good choices for the first timer looking for "the skiing experience".


----------



## Maksim (Oct 29, 2008)

k2 four said:


> Campgaw and HV are not good choices for the first timer looking for "the skiing experience".



I second that too.  My first time out by myself, so like.... 3rd or 4th time skiing, I went to Hidden Valley.  If you are a beginner, they have 1 trail... and that is a long flat bunny slope.  The blue trail they have is pretty tough from what I remember for a newbie, and was fairly icy.  

As a beginner, I could not be happier to learn at Blue Mountain, for 30 mins to an hour further, you get a much better mountain, more trail variety, and better conditions.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 29, 2008)

k2 four said:


> Campgaw and HV are not good choices for the first timer looking for "the skiing experience".



I agree, should have made myself clearer. I just meant, if you really need to not travel far from NYC, from a skiing point of view, those are better options than Mountain Creek would be.


----------



## abc (Oct 29, 2008)

dmc said:


> What a load of horse shit....
> 
> On all levels...  Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...??  1984?



Feburary 2008!

Which of it was NOT TRUE? The crowd? The lines? Or the pricy food and lodging? 

Not to mention there's zero ambiance to speak of. Just look at all the post about what Catskill resorts noobies should NOT go to!!! 

The drive to VT is absolutely worth it for the "experience". 

Catskill is for the hardcores and locals, get over it!


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

abc said:


> Feburary 2008!
> 
> Which of it was NOT TRUE? The crowd? The lines? Or the pricy food and lodging?
> 
> ...



Even larger pile of horseshit...

Way to blast an entire region without backing it up with facts....

I bet you based your entire pile of crap on a weekend visit on presidents day...    

Lamest post of the year.... lame lame lame....


----------



## abc (Oct 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Even larger pile of horseshit...
> 
> Way to blast an entire region without backing it up with facts....
> 
> ...


Let's see: 

> "Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...?? 1984? "

Feb. 2008

> "I bet you based your entire pile of crap on a weekend visit on presidents day... "

Wrong again! It was a week before President's day. Plus two more on Janurary. 

You "bet" heavily and lost twice. Care to try a third? 

There's no substance in your posts but just repeatition of a bunch of muble-jumbles.

Talk about a lame post! 

"Lamest post of the year.... lame lame lame...."


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

abc said:


> Let's see:
> 
> > "Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...?? 1984? "
> 
> ...



Nope... I pretty much figured you out....  

I'm done with you...

Carry on...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 30, 2008)

abc said:


> None of the Catskill area are really that great for apre skiing activities since the area mostly cater to day skiers who lives nearby or hardcores driving up for the day from the city. I found the area quite pricy for both lodging and food. I've not have much luck when it comes to liftlines either. The crowds and lines are just pure madness. Keep in mind since you guys are new, you'll have to line up for rental gears and every step of the process will need to be explained, 8 times over.





abc said:


> Feburary 2008!
> 
> Which of it was NOT TRUE? The crowd? The lines? Or the pricy food and lodging?
> 
> ...





abc said:


> Let's see:
> 
> > "Whens the last time you were in the Skillz...?? 1984? "
> 
> ...



The ABC's of winning friends and influencing people.  :roll:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 30, 2008)

millerm277 said:


> I agree, should have made myself clearer. I just meant, if you really need to not travel far from NYC, from a skiing point of view, those are better options than Mountain Creek would be.



A great beginner mountain near NYC would be Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY.  They usually have very good snow conditions and a lot of easier trails for beginners.  Also they were the first to open and last to close in my area (MC, HV, Campgaw and Mt. Peter).

www.mtpeter.com


----------



## k2 four (Oct 30, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> The ABC's of winning friends and influencing people.  :roll:



ABC?

1) Avoid Bad Company

2) Always Be Cool

3) Already Been Chewed

4) Always Bring Cash

5) Another Bad Creation

I vote for #5


----------



## abc (Oct 31, 2008)

k2 four said:


> ABC?
> 
> 1) Avoid Bad Company
> 
> ...


A Black Cat.


----------



## brooklynski (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, took a while, but i finally found the forum again.. reformated the pc and didnt have the bookmark anymore. anyway, there was a change in plans and i ended up booking a trip to mt snow as many of you suggested. going tomorrow. Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

brooklynski said:


> lol, took a while, but i finally found the forum again.. reformated the pc and didnt have the bookmark anymore. anyway, there was a change in plans and i ended up booking a trip to mt snow as many of you suggested. going tomorrow. Ill let you know how it goes



wow i would have thought you where going later in the season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> wow i would have thought you where going later in the season.


  probablybe pretty decent stuff based on the pics and tr dr j posted


----------



## brooklynski (Dec 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> wow i would have thought you where going later in the season.




too early?


----------



## hardline (Dec 5, 2008)

the terrain is kinda limited but you still will have fun.


----------



## brooklynski (Dec 22, 2008)

like i said i went to mount snow and i had a very good time. had 2 day lifts (fri and sat). on friday there werent many people at all so it was good to have the slopes pretty clear. I started to get the hang of snowboardin and decided to be cocky and stand straight catching speed and took some hard falls towards the bottom of the slope, but i kept poppin back up and goin back up the lift. fun, but i paid for it the second day. on saturday my body was really sore and everytime i made contact with my tailbone, it hurt pretty bad. couldnt do much of anything the 2nd day. tried skiing thinking it might be easier on my body, but couldnt figure it out (probably had to do with the stiffness in my body). Still i had a good time and definitely plan on hitting the slopes again. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Maksim (Dec 23, 2008)

glad you had fun. so how many people ended up going? Russian by any chance?

It seems like every time I visit Blue Mountain in PA, there are more and more and more and more russians every time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Maksim said:


> glad you had fun. so how many people ended up going? Russian by any chance?
> 
> It seems like every time I visit Blue Mountain in PA, there are more and more and more and more russians every time.



Haven't noticed that.


----------



## brooklynski (Dec 25, 2008)

Maksim said:


> glad you had fun. so how many people ended up going? Russian by any chance?
> 
> It seems like every time I visit Blue Mountain in PA, there are more and more and more and more russians every time.



went to mount ski. nah im asian and went with 8 other people (not all asian)


----------



## Maksim (Dec 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Haven't noticed that.



I go in the evenings, and it is just wow.... on any occasion, I see and hear my native tongue spoken by at least 20 people.  Good place to pick up a date? humn.


----------

